# The Gun Thread



## 3rdking (Oct 15, 2007)

_edit: Lets try to consolidate all of the gun topics into one large thread. If it gets large enough, we can perhaps pin it. Pictures, range reports, gun reviews, etc.
_
-hyphen

Mine is the Ak-47, Glock 17-40, and the baretta


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

3rdking said:


> Min is the Ak-47, Glock 17-40, and the baretta


such a broad question....

i'm gonna have to go with this bad boy...









At just 2.16-inches, the SwissMiniGun is the world's smallest functional revolver, complete with ammunition -- shoots tiny 0.35-inch long bullets.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Guess


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> Guess


Springfield 45 maybe


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

G23.40SW said:


> Guess


A G23.40SW







i no nothing about guns.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

M2 .50Cal


















BMG .50Cal


















But I still love my M16 service rifle.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

LMFAO-How about this-


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I will be picking up a new toy today, it might be my new favorite.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> M2 .50Cal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you got some good taste..


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

BMG .50 cal well


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

has anyone seen that 50.cal ricochet on youtube?
ill find it one sec

ok here....

ricochet


----------



## Piranha_Rage (Sep 12, 2007)

My favourites are Ak47 and Desert Eagle. And Sniper-rifles.


----------



## 3rdking (Oct 15, 2007)

Boobah said:


> Guess


Hmmmm hard to guess but with your personality probally some type of rifle am i correct?


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

Definately the .50 Cal.....That ricochet video is crazy lucky dude


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

3rdking said:


> Hmmmm hard to guess but with your personality probally some type of rifle am i correct?


The clue is in my name :laugh:

.40 S&W Glock 23


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

3rdking said:


> Guess


[/quote]

noisy cricket?


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

G23.40SW said:


> Hmmmm hard to guess but with your personality probally some type of rifle am i correct?


The clue is in my name :laugh:

.40 S&W Glock 23








[/quote]
Holy sh*t i was waaaaaaay closer than i thought, i thought your name was just random letters and numbers


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

odyssey said:


> has anyone seen that 50.cal ricochet on youtube?
> ill find it one sec
> 
> ok here....
> ...


is that really the bullet that ricocheted?? i've heard those 50 cals have so much energy behind the round that they'll f*ck your world up if they come within a few inches of you.

seems more likely a rock shot off or something


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Glock 23...Which I have currently tucked underneath my mattress at home for any would be prowlers and what not.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Beretta 682 gold x trap combo, the gun I've always wanted and now I own....I RULE.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Beretta M9A1









M-1911









Magnum .357 revolver


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Barrett M82A1 first Gulf version...gotta love that sh*t...got the chance to shoot one in pelham, most impressive thing i've ever held in my hands (besides what's in my shorts...)


----------



## 3rdking (Oct 15, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> Barrett M82A1 first Gulf version...gotta love that sh*t...got the chance to shoot one in pelham, most impressive thing i've ever held in my hands (besides what's in my shorts...)


what are in your shorts


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I so want one of these.
AA12


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

my baby


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

m107 50cal


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

It sure would be nice to see guns-That people actually own.....


----------



## 3rdking (Oct 15, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> It sure would be nice to see guns-That people actually own.....


U suck man, this thread is about telling your favorite gun not saying wether u own one or not not to be rude but come on man


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

3rdking said:


> It sure would be nice to see guns-That people actually own.....


U suck man, this thread is about telling your favorite gun not saying wether u own one or not not to be rude but come on man








[/quote]

No worries-
It's my opinion

I could post pics all day long also of pics from the internet-Just wanted to see what people really have in their collections-If one admires something-why not buy it.....

Carry on-Nothing wrong with this thread at all-

Some other's I own-
glock 20
S&W-32 mag
S&W-44 mag
And the ever so popular ruger 10/22-Tricked to the nutz

Next on the list-
Kimber gold cup.....


----------



## 3rdking (Oct 15, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> It sure would be nice to see guns-That people actually own.....


U suck man, this thread is about telling your favorite gun not saying wether u own one or not not to be rude but come on man








[/quote]

No worries-
It's my opinion

I could post pics all day long also of pics from the internet-Just wanted to see what people really have in their collections-If one admires something-why not buy it.....

Carry on-Nothing wrong with this thread at all-

Some other's I own-
glock 20
S&W-32 mag
S&W-44 mag
And the ever so popular ruger 10/22-Tricked to the nutz

Next on the list-
Kimber gold cup.....
[/quote]

Good choice on the glock 20 itz one of my favorite's out of all the lock models and do u really own all those guns?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

3rdking said:


> It sure would be nice to see guns-That people actually own.....


U suck man, this thread is about telling your favorite gun not saying wether u own one or not not to be rude but come on man








[/quote]

No worries-
It's my opinion

I could post pics all day long also of pics from the internet-Just wanted to see what people really have in their collections-If one admires something-why not buy it.....

Carry on-Nothing wrong with this thread at all-

Some other's I own-
glock 20
S&W-32 mag
S&W-44 mag
And the ever so popular ruger 10/22-Tricked to the nutz

Next on the list-
Kimber gold cup.....
[/quote]

Good choice on the glock 20 itz one of my favorite's out of all the lock models and do u really own all those guns?
[/quote]

Sure do-I have posted many pics over the few years I have been here-
I have many more than what is listed-But have to keep something for a suprise.....Can't let everyone know everything I got.LOL
My all time fav would be my walther P22....


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> It sure would be nice to see guns-That people actually own.....


U suck man, this thread is about telling your favorite gun not saying wether u own one or not not to be rude but come on man








[/quote]

No worries-
It's my opinion

I could post pics all day long also of pics from the internet-Just wanted to see what people really have in their collections-If one admires something-why not buy it.....

Carry on-Nothing wrong with this thread at all-

Some other's I own-
glock 20
S&W-32 mag
S&W-44 mag
And the ever so popular ruger 10/22-Tricked to the nutz

Next on the list-
Kimber gold cup.....
[/quote]

nice

Beretta 682 gold xtrap combo
870 trap
870 field
Browning BT-100 stainless
Ruger red label 
Browning buck mark 
Classic doubles skeet
Browning A5 field
Browning BPS 20ga youth 22inch barrel (home protection)
SKB 85TTR


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

I always wanted a Romanian AK, but living in New Jersey,
it's extremely unlikely I'll be able to get one.











AKSkirmish said:


> It sure would be nice to see guns-That people actually own.....


That's in another thread. Use the SEARCH function.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> It sure would be nice to see guns-That people actually own.....


Recent purchases NO pics sorry....They are not held at my house

Favorites are
Berreta PX4 storm and Ruger MArk III

Also have
Berreta 92fs
Sig Sauer 226
Kimber 1911
Browning Buckmark
S &W 357
S&W 44

Like the Mini 14 rifle from Ruger
May pick up that used in a few weeks.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> It sure would be nice to see guns-That people actually own.....


Recent purchases NO pics sorry....They are not held at my house

Favorites are
Berreta PX4 storm and Ruger MArk III

Also have
Berreta 92fs
Sig Sauer 226
Kimber 1911
Browning Buckmark
S &W 357
S&W 44

Like the Mini 14 rifle from Ruger
May pick up that used in a few weeks.
[/quote]

Very nice-
How do you like your Buckmark?

The mini 14 would be an excellent choice...About how much you lookin at for ones of these in the lower 48?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I have a very nice 1952 Russian SKS that I love. It's shown in this picture with a mod stock and 20 round mags. Not in this picture but I have a 4x Aim Point red dot scope and it is incredibly accurate. I have the original cherry wood stock and 10 round mags also. Beauty of a piece.

I also love and have the colt 1911, Simple Remington 870, bushmaster AR-15 with floating barrel. A few others, but those are my favorites.

EDIT* I love how the blue folder in the pic is for a "Social Problems" class while I'm posting pictures of firearms.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> It sure would be nice to see guns-That people actually own.....


U suck man, this thread is about telling your favorite gun not saying wether u own one or not not to be rude but come on man








[/quote]

No worries-
It's my opinion

I could post pics all day long also of pics from the internet-Just wanted to see what people really have in their collections-If one admires something-why not buy it.....

Carry on-Nothing wrong with this thread at all-

Some other's I own-
glock 20
S&W-32 mag
S&W-44 mag
And the ever so popular ruger 10/22-Tricked to the nutz

Next on the list-
Kimber gold cup.....
[/quote]

im not sure if you've ever lived in a place like massachusetts...but #1, getting any type of firearm in this state, ANY, type of firearm, is a ROYAL pain the the mother effing ass...secondly, getting a gun like a barrett or any type of .50 cal (be it a rifle, OR a pistol) is ANOTHER royal pain in the mother effing ass...lastly, the topic was about what is our favorite gun...applying your logic, if you like it, buy it, i should be rolling around in a ferrari enzo right now...but it's just not the case...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> It sure would be nice to see guns-That people actually own.....


U suck man, this thread is about telling your favorite gun not saying wether u own one or not not to be rude but come on man








[/quote]

No worries-
It's my opinion

I could post pics all day long also of pics from the internet-Just wanted to see what people really have in their collections-If one admires something-why not buy it.....

Carry on-Nothing wrong with this thread at all-

Some other's I own-
glock 20
S&W-32 mag
S&W-44 mag
And the ever so popular ruger 10/22-Tricked to the nutz

Next on the list-
Kimber gold cup.....
[/quote]

im not sure if you've ever lived in a place like massachusetts...but #1, getting any type of firearm in this state, ANY, type of firearm, is a ROYAL pain the the mother effing ass...secondly, getting a gun like a barrett or any type of .50 cal (be it a rifle, OR a pistol) is ANOTHER royal pain in the mother effing ass...lastly, the topic was about what is our favorite gun...*applying your logic, if you like it, buy it,* i should be rolling around in a ferrari enzo right now...but it's just not the case...
[/quote]

Sorry I got a good paying job and can afford the finer things in life-Forgive me....

Nothing wrong with wanting to see what people have in their collections-
One can add their opinion/show their favorite product-And continue to show off what they have in their collections also-Kinda like the best of both worlds----Forgive my thinking here....

On a serious note R1-

What would it take for a permit in that place? Is it really that bad/hard to get a gun their(legally)-Seems like poeple would just go elswhere to buy one then...


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

i do own mine was just to lazy to find the pic (not shown taurus ..38 and .357)


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Sorry but i dont own any type of firearm even a bb gun. I am from New Jersey and unless youre:

1. A cop

2. work in security

3. military service

4. good friends with any of the above or

5. a thug

it is virtually impossible buy and own a firearm. f*cking NJ gun laws. I am neither of the choices here so just gotta suck it up. Just a plain simple hardworking citizen who has no means of defending his family and home from bad guys who are armed with guns. All I have is a cell phone to call the cops (guys who have the guns!). lol. Sad but true........sigh...............


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

^^^^^^^ sorry man that sucks i would have to move lol


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> It sure would be nice to see guns-That people actually own.....


U suck man, this thread is about telling your favorite gun not saying wether u own one or not not to be rude but come on man








[/quote]

No worries-
It's my opinion

I could post pics all day long also of pics from the internet-Just wanted to see what people really have in their collections-If one admires something-why not buy it.....

Carry on-Nothing wrong with this thread at all-

Some other's I own-
glock 20
S&W-32 mag
S&W-44 mag
And the ever so popular ruger 10/22-Tricked to the nutz

Next on the list-
Kimber gold cup.....
[/quote]

im not sure if you've ever lived in a place like massachusetts...but #1, getting any type of firearm in this state, ANY, type of firearm, is a ROYAL pain the the mother effing ass...secondly, getting a gun like a barrett or any type of .50 cal (be it a rifle, OR a pistol) is ANOTHER royal pain in the mother effing ass...lastly, the topic was about what is our favorite gun...*applying your logic, if you like it, buy it,* i should be rolling around in a ferrari enzo right now...but it's just not the case...
[/quote]

Sorry I got a good paying job and can afford the finer things in life-Forgive me....

Nothing wrong with wanting to see what people have in their collections-
One can add their opinion/show their favorite product-And continue to show off what they have in their collections also-Kinda like the best of both worlds----Forgive my thinking here....

On a serious note R1-

What would it take for a permit in that place? Is it really that bad/hard to get a gun their(legally)-Seems like poeple would just go elswhere to buy one then...
[/quote]

the point i was trying to make is that sure, if someone likes something, buy it, but sometimes there are other determining factors involved...

in this case, its the laws...and since you asked, i'll give you the requirements in massachusetts (last i checked) for owning a firearm (and other self-defense devices).

i want to defend myself in massachusetts...what do i do...
FIRST you speak with the police chief in your town, city, or municipality, around here, if the police chief hasnt spoken to you, your chances of getting any type of permit are diminished.
SECOND, you take a required gun safety course that runs in the hundreds of dollars
THIRD, you take ANOTHER required gun safety course that runs in the 40 dollar range and includes a photo
FOURTH, you apply for your FID card (or whatever permit you're looking for).
FIFTH, you purchase a gun within 30 days of recieving your permit or face revocation without refund.
TYPES OF PERMITS

FID (Firearms Identification): this permit allows people 18 years of age or older, to purchase a low capacity firearm which holds less than 10 rounds of ammunition per magazine, and is also at least 16 inches in length (iirc...it could be 18...its one of the two though). This permit ALSO allows people 18 years of age or older to purchase pepper spray or OC, as well as handheld slingshots...that's right, you need an FID card for a slingshot in good ole' massachusetts. all firearms must be transported unloaded and in locked containers.

Class B: this license requires someone to be 21 years of age or older. this basically allows people to buy pistols. but the pistol cannot be carried concealed, it must be stored and transported in a locked container unloaded...i think this one also allows high capacity rifles.

Class A: concealed carry license. however, there are a LOT of pistols which are banned (for no apparent reason) in massachusetts. there used to be a list somewhere, i'll try and dig it up.

the licensing is COMPLETELY within the disgretion of the police chief of the person trying to obtain it. and last i checked, licenses have to be renewed every 2 years for like 100 bucks or something like that... land of the free baby.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

f*ck that. I would move


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> It sure would be nice to see guns-That people actually own.....


U suck man, this thread is about telling your favorite gun not saying wether u own one or not not to be rude but come on man








[/quote]

No worries-
It's my opinion

I could post pics all day long also of pics from the internet-Just wanted to see what people really have in their collections-If one admires something-why not buy it.....

Carry on-Nothing wrong with this thread at all-

Some other's I own-
glock 20
S&W-32 mag
S&W-44 mag
And the ever so popular ruger 10/22-Tricked to the nutz

Next on the list-
Kimber gold cup.....
[/quote]

im not sure if you've ever lived in a place like massachusetts...but #1, getting any type of firearm in this state, ANY, type of firearm, is a ROYAL pain the the mother effing ass...secondly, getting a gun like a barrett or any type of .50 cal (be it a rifle, OR a pistol) is ANOTHER royal pain in the mother effing ass...lastly, the topic was about what is our favorite gun...*applying your logic, if you like it, buy it,* i should be rolling around in a ferrari enzo right now...but it's just not the case...
[/quote]

Sorry I got a good paying job and can afford the finer things in life-Forgive me....

Nothing wrong with wanting to see what people have in their collections-
One can add their opinion/show their favorite product-And continue to show off what they have in their collections also-Kinda like the best of both worlds----Forgive my thinking here....

On a serious note R1-

What would it take for a permit in that place? Is it really that bad/hard to get a gun their(legally)-Seems like poeple would just go elswhere to buy one then...
[/quote]

the point i was trying to make is that sure, if someone likes something, buy it, but sometimes there are other determining factors involved...

in this case, its the laws...and since you asked, i'll give you the requirements in massachusetts (last i checked) for owning a firearm (and other self-defense devices).

i want to defend myself in massachusetts...what do i do...
FIRST you speak with the police chief in your town, city, or municipality, around here, if the police chief hasnt spoken to you, your chances of getting any type of permit are diminished.
SECOND, you take a required gun safety course that runs in the hundreds of dollars
THIRD, you take ANOTHER required gun safety course that runs in the 40 dollar range and includes a photo
FOURTH, you apply for your FID card (or whatever permit you're looking for).
FIFTH, you purchase a gun within 30 days of recieving your permit or face revocation without refund.
TYPES OF PERMITS

FID (Firearms Identification): this permit allows people 18 years of age or older, to purchase a low capacity firearm which holds less than 10 rounds of ammunition per magazine, and is also at least 16 inches in length (iirc...it could be 18...its one of the two though). This permit ALSO allows people 18 years of age or older to purchase pepper spray or OC, as well as handheld slingshots...that's right, you need an FID card for a slingshot in good ole' massachusetts. all firearms must be transported unloaded and in locked containers.

Class B: this license requires someone to be 21 years of age or older. this basically allows people to buy pistols. but the pistol cannot be carried concealed, it must be stored and transported in a locked container unloaded...i think this one also allows high capacity rifles.

Class A: concealed carry license. however, there are a LOT of pistols which are banned (for no apparent reason) in massachusetts. there used to be a list somewhere, i'll try and dig it up.

the licensing is COMPLETELY within the disgretion of the police chief of the person trying to obtain it. and last i checked, licenses have to be renewed every 2 years for like 100 bucks or something like that... land of the free baby.
[/quote]

Damn-Lucky you guys-
And to think-All's I have to due is walk into the local gun store and buy a gun and I'm good to go from there(also that is if I'm not a convicted felon)....


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> It sure would be nice to see guns-That people actually own.....


U suck man, this thread is about telling your favorite gun not saying wether u own one or not not to be rude but come on man








[/quote]

No worries-
It's my opinion

I could post pics all day long also of pics from the internet-Just wanted to see what people really have in their collections-If one admires something-why not buy it.....

Carry on-Nothing wrong with this thread at all-

Some other's I own-
glock 20
S&W-32 mag
S&W-44 mag
And the ever so popular ruger 10/22-Tricked to the nutz

Next on the list-
Kimber gold cup.....
[/quote]

im not sure if you've ever lived in a place like massachusetts...but #1, getting any type of firearm in this state, ANY, type of firearm, is a ROYAL pain the the mother effing ass...secondly, getting a gun like a barrett or any type of .50 cal (be it a rifle, OR a pistol) is ANOTHER royal pain in the mother effing ass...lastly, the topic was about what is our favorite gun...*applying your logic, if you like it, buy it,* i should be rolling around in a ferrari enzo right now...but it's just not the case...
[/quote]

Sorry I got a good paying job and can afford the finer things in life-Forgive me....

Nothing wrong with wanting to see what people have in their collections-
One can add their opinion/show their favorite product-And continue to show off what they have in their collections also-Kinda like the best of both worlds----Forgive my thinking here....

On a serious note R1-

What would it take for a permit in that place? Is it really that bad/hard to get a gun their(legally)-Seems like poeple would just go elswhere to buy one then...
[/quote]

the point i was trying to make is that sure, if someone likes something, buy it, but sometimes there are other determining factors involved...

in this case, its the laws...and since you asked, i'll give you the requirements in massachusetts (last i checked) for owning a firearm (and other self-defense devices).

i want to defend myself in massachusetts...what do i do...
FIRST you speak with the police chief in your town, city, or municipality, around here, if the police chief hasnt spoken to you, your chances of getting any type of permit are diminished.
SECOND, you take a required gun safety course that runs in the hundreds of dollars
THIRD, you take ANOTHER required gun safety course that runs in the 40 dollar range and includes a photo
FOURTH, you apply for your FID card (or whatever permit you're looking for).
FIFTH, you purchase a gun within 30 days of recieving your permit or face revocation without refund.
TYPES OF PERMITS

FID (Firearms Identification): this permit allows people 18 years of age or older, to purchase a low capacity firearm which holds less than 10 rounds of ammunition per magazine, and is also at least 16 inches in length (iirc...it could be 18...its one of the two though). This permit ALSO allows people 18 years of age or older to purchase pepper spray or OC, as well as handheld slingshots...that's right, you need an FID card for a slingshot in good ole' massachusetts. all firearms must be transported unloaded and in locked containers.

Class B: this license requires someone to be 21 years of age or older. this basically allows people to buy pistols. but the pistol cannot be carried concealed, it must be stored and transported in a locked container unloaded...i think this one also allows high capacity rifles.

Class A: concealed carry license. however, there are a LOT of pistols which are banned (for no apparent reason) in massachusetts. there used to be a list somewhere, i'll try and dig it up.

the licensing is COMPLETELY within the disgretion of the police chief of the person trying to obtain it. and last i checked, licenses have to be renewed every 2 years for like 100 bucks or something like that... land of the free baby.
[/quote]

You and I can thank our local democrat politicians for the fucked up gun laws in our states. Maybe just because the overall GOP consenus favors responsible gun ownership, I guess they have no other option but to take the complete opposite no matter how stupid or ridiculous it is.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Doktordet said:


> Beretta M9A1
> 
> View attachment 155737
> 
> ...


Being as you have both, if you had to choose, would you choose the .357 revolver or the M1911.

This is the decision I am trying to make right now.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

94NDTA said:


> Beretta M9A1
> 
> View attachment 155737
> 
> ...


Being as you have both, if you had to choose, would you choose the .357 revolver or the M1911.

This is the decision I am trying to make right now.
[/quote]

I love the revolver as my dad had a nice snub-nosed .357 mag back home. But if I just had to choose 1 gun among the 2, I would go for the colt m1911 for the simple reason of it being versatile. If I ever got into a firefight, I wouldnt want to be carrying bulky speedloaders for revolvers. Would rather have a bunch of high-cap magazines loaded to ensure the quickest possible reloading times.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

here's my favorite gun at the moment. the taurus judge. has the ability to use .410 pellet and .45 cartridges. it's basically a shotgun/revolver combo. i'm probably going to purchase one if i ever get off my lazy ass to get my permit.










i don't know why gun enthusiasts bash on california so much when massachusetts obviously has gun laws that are 10x stricter. all we have to do here is have no previous violent crime record and pass a short permit test.



r1dermon said:


> the point i was trying to make is that sure, if someone likes something, buy it, but sometimes there are other determining factors involved...
> 
> in this case, its the laws...and since you asked, i'll give you the requirements in massachusetts (last i checked) for owning a firearm (and other self-defense devices).
> 
> ...


----------



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

Heavy Machine Gun - AIE-486H
oHHhh Shhitt


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

piranha303 said:


> 45 auto handgun


that narrows it down to like...60 guns.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

A combination: My beretta 92 and my kel-tec sub-2000, both use the same magazines.

R1dermon- you need to get a new government in Mass. One way ( vote) or another.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

maddyfish said:


> A combination: My beretta 92 and my kel-tec sub-2000, both use the same magazines.
> 
> R1dermon- you need to get a new government in Mass. One way ( vote) or another.


Isn't the kel-tec sub2000 a kit gun? My friend had one and I remember it was all plastic and collapsable, as in the butt stock folds in towards the muzzle.


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

AR15 and the M40A1, if i could find a real Ak it would be on my list...


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

Speaking of 50 cal., if you have half-a-minute for a video, watch something
go really wrong at this shooting range.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ProdigalMarine said:


> M2 .50Cal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


youre so on the mark!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

my goose gun!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I may have missed it but I dont think so. Has everybody forgot about the A-10's Vulcan Cannon? Google it. It's a beast.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> I may have missed it but I dont think so. Has everybody forgot about the A-10's Vulcan Cannon? Google it. It's a beast.


----------



## 3rdking (Oct 15, 2007)

quick question.....Are guns illegal in florida also because i wanna move out of NJ so i can own my own Ak-47


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

3rdking said:


> quick question.....Are guns illegal in florida also because i wanna move out of NJ so i can own my own Ak-47


pretty bad reason to move in my opinion, but to teach their own? also, you know if you did get an ak-47, it would not be an automatic, right?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

3rdking said:


> quick question.....Are guns illegal in florida also because i wanna move out of NJ so i can own my own Ak-47


Not all guns are illegal in NJ. Just the "assault-weapon-style" firearms.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I may have missed it but I dont think so. Has everybody forgot about the A-10's Vulcan Cannon? Google it. It's a beast.



View attachment 155842

[/quote]

Ah...can you say "Depleted uranium rounds"? IDK if they still use DU rounds.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

New handgun I picked up tonight.

Kimber 1911 .45 Custom TLE II


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

I love gun threads in non-gun forums. Im sure a few of here know what Im talking about...

Anyway, my favorite is.....









Damn thing is bad ass! Check out this vid. It shoots so fast it buzzes!

Watch the whole thing!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

A few of my favorite handguns that I own.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

ProdigalMarine said:


> A combination: My beretta 92 and my kel-tec sub-2000, both use the same magazines.
> 
> R1dermon- you need to get a new government in Mass. One way ( vote) or another.


Isn't the kel-tec sub2000 a kit gun? My friend had one and I remember it was all plastic and collapsable, as in the butt stock folds in towards the muzzle.
[/quote]
Yep that's it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> A few of my favorite handguns that I own.


i had a chance to fire the xd40 at a range. amazing pistol for the price.

i just bought a revolver yesterday, Ruger GP100 (4" barrel, .357 mag) but won't be able to post pics until the 6th. i was really looking forward to the "judge", but after hearing horrible reviews i opted for a tried and true wheel gun. it was between this and the S&W 686, the $150 difference was the deal breaker for me.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

nice choice 94NDTA...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> nice choice 94NDTA...


I pull the trigger, it goes bang, it makes me happy


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

it kicks the sh*t out of my only pistol in knockdown power.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

hyphen said:


> A few of my favorite handguns that I own.


i had a chance to fire the xd40 at a range. amazing pistol for the price.

i just bought a revolver yesterday, Ruger GP100 (4" barrel, .357 mag) but won't be able to post pics until the 6th. i was really looking forward to the "judge", but after hearing horrible reviews i opted for a tried and true wheel gun. it was between this and the S&W 686, the $150 difference was the deal breaker for me.









[/quote]
Thats a nice piece Hyphen, great price on it too, may have to bite your styles and go get one.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

well it was $570, but the model 686 was $780. still could've gotten a better deal if i bought online, but i'd rather purchase it first hand from a dealer. we should hit the range some time. we could go somewhere inbetween, there's a nice range in cerritos called insight.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

My favorite guns are the ones that I own of course.

Remington 870 Express (Walnut Finish)
Mossberg 12 Ga. Single Shot
Remington .410 Single Shot (Road Hunting Champion)
Daisy Pump Pellet Gun

Soon to come on my birthday next week Savage .270 with scope (Big Buck Blaster)


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

so i'm picking up my gun on tuesday and plan on picking up ammo and a cleaning kit there. question is, what would you recommend for relatively inexpensive (but not cheap) ammo for a .357 mag? some people recommended .38 special rounds because its cheap and has less recoil, but i'd like .357 so i can get used to said recoil. i'll probably pick up two types, one for self defense and one for the range...question is, i don't know what's best for either. what grain for what application, what brand and what type of bullet?


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

I've always shot 38 spec out of mine when just plinking.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Ask the salesman they should be able to guide you to a good selection. 
KEEP AWAY FROM THE CHEAP STUFF
TOO much clean up etc.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

well when i carry a .38 its loaded with hornady 125 gr JHP/XTP
but when i carry a .357 its got speer gold dot 158 gr GDHP rounds
i like them both but if i had to choose just one it would be the gold dots for sure
at the range i shoot winchester win cleens they seem to offer a little less cleaning time after the range and they arnt to pricey

oh yeah i forgot to ask what kind of .357 did you pick up?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i got a ruger gp100 in blued steel, 4" barrel.

what type of bullets are the win cleens?


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

winchester oh they are FMJ brass cased thats a good gun i have a 6 inch stainless one by far my mosted loved gun lol


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

thats what i figured would be the best to use at the range (fmj). i'm leaning toward some 158gr jhp for defense. just gotta find a good round to use for camping. i hear buffalo bore makes good high grain rounds for those cases (lotta black bears).

i've heard nothing but good things about the gp100 and it felt better in my hand than the S&W 686. i've really taken a liking to revolvers in general. my next purchase will probably be the SP101 if not something larger like a N frame S&W.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i picked up my ruger gp100 (.357 mag, 4" bbl). really excited about this pickup, it's my first handgun.

















i plan on getting some speer gold dots for HD. i wanted a couple speed loaders but the dealer was out of stock, any good sites to order from?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

nice did you get it mainly for home protection?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah, mainly home protection and a carry gun when im hiking or out in the woods. i've fallen in love with revolvers.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

nice


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

can you carry a gun hiking outdoors or do you have to have a permit?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

as long as it's a registered firearm, not concealed and the state park allows it. you have to really check out the rules for your area though. you can't really just go around killing animals or anything, especially protected animals (it'll land you a hefty fine and possibly in prison).


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

You can shoot .38 specials through it too, right?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah, .38special, .38 +P and .38 +P+

very versatile


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice Hyphen-Money well spent....

One can never go wrong with a revolver......I love mine....


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> Very nice Hyphen-Money well spent....
> 
> One can never go wrong with a revolver......I love mine....


that's what i've been told







what revolver do you own?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Wow, Hyphen, that is a nice revolver you got there.. 
I personally like your choice.. revolvers are the sweetest.
Congrats, and be safe!


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

I have several ruger pistols...You won't be let down...At one time I had a super black hawk in 44 mag...It was a very strong and reliable gun..Nice pick up..If you want some real messy rounds for that take a look at hornady 140 grain XTP hollow points.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

indeed that is a very very nice hand gun you got there.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

the super black hawk is a SA revolver? i definitely want to get a larger caliber single action revolver, cowboy style, maybe a 6" or 8" bbl.

gotta admit that i was slightly let down by the finish at first. but after a nice cleaning and putting on a small coat of oil it really shines.

it seems like a lot of people are bigger fans of the S&W revolvers because of the name, history and selections. but every forum ive visited shows a lot of posts about their cylinders going out of time and complaints about the internal locking mechanisms, which is not something i want to deal with. haven't seen one about the rugers yet, and they seem to have a rep for being indestructible.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

nice pick up. Props on going ruger.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Sweet handgun.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

hyphen said:


> the super black hawk is a SA revolver? i definitely want to get a larger caliber single action revolver, cowboy style, maybe a 6" or 8" bbl.


 Yup the super black hawks are SA and the super red hawks are DA...The one I had was rather long with around a 10" barrel..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

hyphen said:


> Very nice Hyphen-Money well spent....
> 
> One can never go wrong with a revolver......I love mine....


that's what i've been told







what revolver do you own?
[/quote]

I'll post some pics today of mine....
S&W-44 mag....Alaska backpackers edition....
S&W 32 mag...

Thats it for revolvers for me right now...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just asked what I had,So I thought I would post some new pics-Also tossed in my personal carries..


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

You're like my God.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

AKs that guy on here everyone like because theyre scared to be the one guy who doesnt... lol

dudes just straight up like, heres my guns bitches...

just an errie silence and everyone going oh man cool yeah thats cool! when were all like "honey start the car"..oh hey yeah thats neat *sweat*


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

like the glocks but you need a desert eagle


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> like the glocks but you need a desert eagle


I got many more than whats pictured-Who's to say I dont have one in the safe....








Their is many of item I collect that I do not show on here-


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Right on,
Nice guns AK


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> Right on,
> Nice guns AK


Much Appreciated Winkyee


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

you shouldnt of even replied let alone said you have MORE


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

scotty said:


> you shouldnt of even replied let alone said you have MORE


I welcome the idiot that would try to break into my house-

They would have quite the task on hand-
Have fun getting past the security cams--


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

nice pistols AK.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> nice pistols AK.


Thanks-
You should start A thread and post some of your also...


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

well i aint sucking up to you sry dude


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

scotty said:


> well i aint sucking up to you sry dude


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

very nice, are those the hogue grips on the alaska?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

I've been working on some stuff in my free time. This is the latest creation, a Walther P99. It's my first attempt at creating a low-polygon gun. There are still a lot of kinks to work out. The grip texture (esp the rear), the back end of the slide and trigger guard need a lot of fixing.

blocking









cleaned up mesh with basic colors









optimized mesh with base color texture









I'd say it's around 40%, but I'd like to see what you all think so far.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Looking good! Nice Work!


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Those plastic auto-loaders aint no revolvers!









BTW, dont you like the kids who think the Dessert is the best piece ever devised!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> BTW, dont you like the kids who think the Dessert is the best piece ever devised!


Yeah, I hear this alot considering it's a relatively obscure firearm.
I think it may have something to do with video games.

AKskirmish, you own a small arsenal!


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> BTW, dont you like the kids who think the Dessert is the best piece ever devised!


Yeah, I hear this alot considering it's a relatively obscure firearm.
I think it may have something to do with video games.

AKskirmish, you own a small arsenal!








[/quote]

gotta agree on that, i thought its the greatest thing too the first time i heard its noise in CS game.. 
Im a kiddo...

AK you dont look like a huggable fellow now..


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Man with all that heat you be merkin chumps hard body! Aint even got to reload, just grab another cannon and start bustin shots.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

hyphen said:


> Man with all that heat you be merkin chumps hard body! Aint even got to reload, just grab another cannon and start bustin shots.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

wow i feel so sorry for the guy that tries to rob your house...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

speaking of the S&W 500, here's a funny vid. a guy loads his 500 with 700gr bullets at the range and lets a bunch of random guys shoot it. quite a reaction from the guys.






P.S. the desert eagle blows.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Kimber 1911 Custome TLE II .45


----------



## Adam12 (Jul 15, 2006)

Very nice , not cheap either. $$$


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Adam12 said:


> Very nice , not cheap either. $$$


$650 brand new, got an awesome deal cuz I know someone.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice piece, Ive always wanted a 1911 but dont have the spare cash.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Very good choice.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

What is with the pen in all the pics?
Nice piece fa sho man.

What is with the pen in all the pics?
Nice piece fa sho man.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice-


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

CorGrav420 said:


> What is with the pen in all the pics?
> Nice piece fa sho man.
> 
> What is with the pen in all the pics?
> Nice piece fa sho man.


The pen is used to hold up the gun for the pics.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Very nice looking gun man


----------



## beezer (Sep 10, 2007)

damn 650 brand new? let me in ill get one thats how much i paid for my glock


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

pens and lightbending rods hold up the gun so you can get a better view of it.

nice 1911, i'd like to get a browning hi power eventually.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

beezer said:


> damn 650 brand new? let me in ill get one thats how much i paid for my glock


Unless you have the same last name as me, you don't get it.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

HAHAH-
I love that Vid...Thanks Hyphen


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice Pen.......J/k.
Awesome looking pistol. Enjoy.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice I like the 1911....I was looking at that before I got a Berreta PX4 Storm and 92fs.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> You're like my God.


yes i agree, does anyone know how to obtain a carry permit in Quebec?..........


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

a bunch of my friends started shooting an i have been going with them. ive been wanting a compact pistol and ive been looking at a walther ppk .320. Ive been shooting my friends 32 and i love it (for get the model)

can any one tell me if this is a decent gun, or point me in a different direction?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

redbellyjx © said:


> a bunch of my friends started shooting an i have been going with them. ive been wanting a compact pistol and ive been looking at a walther ppk .320. Ive been shooting my friends 32 and i love it (for get the model)
> 
> can any one tell me if this is a decent gun, or point me in a different direction?


There is no such thing as a .320, and the only thing I know of for a pistol is a glock 32, or a ,32ACP. What are you using it for? If it is just plinking, target shooting, get a .22lr or 9mm.

If you are looking for home defense, forget the .22lr, and get a 9mm, .40, .45 or .357 magnum.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

oh man, another gun post lol lol

theyre everywhereeeeeee


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I would not get a .32 for any reason other than if you just wanted to own a .32. As 94NDTA stated, other guns better serve any purpose it could be used for.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i believe the ppk comes in .22 and another caliber, but the most popular is the .22.

you can always look into the compact glocks and similar firearms like the springfield xd compact and sub-compact. another good choice (and something you can't go wrong with) is a snub nose revolver in .38. smith and wesson j frames are pretty damn small and pack a big wallop.

S&W model 642









Springfield XD 9









Glock 26 (compact)









Makarov (9x18)









Colt Detective Special (.38)


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Alright all, there's been a recent influx of gun threads (that I have also contributed to). Let's keep it all consolidated into one thread if at all possible. News, pictures, range results, ammo, and general questions. Have it it.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

it comes as a .22, .32 and .38

i only would be using it for target practice


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

.380ACP, not to be confused with .38sp. if it's just for target shooting then i think the ppk is a pretty fun gun. i wanted a ppk for a while, knowing that bond used it just made it cooler. i still think there are better options out there. maybe some others can chime in.

though ultimately it's up to you.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm a glock guy and love my compact....I'm bias that way though....









I would suggest staying away from the 32 cal altogether....Unless it's a magnum.....And only a revolver....I wont touch a semi that is ne thing less than a 9mm..


----------

